# جدول كورسات الجامعة الامريكية لعام 2009



## ميدوماكس (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جميع كورسات الجامعة الامريكية لعام 2009 .............. ملحوظة هامة : لو لم يكن لك نصيب 
في هذه الكورسات علي الاقل اعرف اسعارها التقريبية ....... ممكن في المستقبل تكون في نية 
للالتحاق بأي كورس فيهم ................. احببت ان اعرفكم هذه المعلومات لأن هناك من ضللني (سامحه الله) واخبرني ان كورس ادارة المشروعات بالجامعة الامريكية 8000 دولار وتسببت هذه المعلومة في تأخيري 5 سنوات كاملة عن الكورس مع العلم ان الكورس لم يصل ابدا لهذا الحد.


----------



## mohamed2009 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## فنون العمارة (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومه القيمه


----------



## EN_SA_AL (23 سبتمبر 2009)

سؤالي كم تستغرق الفترة الزمنية للدراسة وهل هناك شروط خاصة للتسجيل ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Alinajeeb (25 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي.......


----------



## م.إسلام (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يكرمك يا عم الحج


----------



## ramy omar el farou (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thxxx


----------



## هاش ماش (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## ميدوماكس (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا علي كل الردود:56::56::56:


----------



## عبدالله لصور (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------

